# any one know where I can find...



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Pictures of animals making funny faces?

Here's my dilemma: I work at a pet store, right? We sell a small variety of little critters. Hamsters, fish, gerbils, etc. Well, inevitably we get people (not just kids, mind you) that tap or just out and out bang on the glass of the enclosures. These animals get shipped to us from NC. They don't need any more stress in their lives! We've tried putting up signs, but after 9 years in retail there is one thing I learned; people never read signs... 

(True story: after trying and trying to get people and kids to leave the guinea pigs alone this summer, we jokingly ((kinda)) put up a sign on their enclosure that said "Warning! G.Pigs have a highly contagious virus that latches on to the skin and eats away at skin, hair and nail fibers. Please DO NOT touch the G.Pigs! Thank you. Hand to gods people still, STILL reached in there and petted them and tried to pick them up! NO LIE!!! And it wasn't like you could miss this sign! It was bright yellow in block black letters!!! Seriously?? Seriously people??? But I digress...)

Any way, I wanted to find some little pictures of small animals with maybe bug eyes or open mouths like they were screaming or something and put them up with a little sign that said "Please do not tap on the glass, it freaks us out!" Or something... Maybe with a cute little picture, people will pay more attention? Who knows. 

Any other ideas welcome.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I think this is a great idea! Though, I do not work in a pet store, I always get mad at the people, not just kids as you have mentioned, who tap on the glass and it bugs me to no end. Have you tried typing in Google Images: "crazy faces (insert animal here) make" or something like that? You probably already have, but just checking.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Adults are worse than children about that. Kids have the "I'm kinda ignorant about this" excuse or can't yet read the real little ones anyway. I've been in petshops and handled the "merchadize" but I don't tap glass
To bad you can't have an announcement play over speaker every 20 secounds saying "please don't tap the glass it gives pets migrains" LOL you'd probly still have people tapping on the glass


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

I've tried looking up crazy animal faces, funny animal faces, funny hamster faces. I think I might need something photo shopped.  I'm also looking for maybe a pic of a small animal with marbles or bananas or something for a tag that says "Please don't tap the glass, we loose our marbles! or We go bananas!" or something like that. 

It is kind of hard to get upset with very little kids that tap the glass. However you would be amazed at how many of them have parents with in ear shot. It's like "Hello? I know you can hear them doing that!" 

Lol if we had a speaker system it would go way beyond reminding people not to tap the glass! We'd be on there every so often saying "To the two middle school kids banging on the glass. You're going to wake up the free range cobras!" Or "That loosens the bonding agent holding the hissing ****roach tank together!" :lol:


----------

